# Seeking a new life in Canada



## SizweSA (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi there

This is my first post on these forums. I hope to be useful member to the community in the long run.

Ive come to these forums because I seek advise because I wish to start a new life in Canada and hopefully live there.

I ham currently in the process of completing all the forms that are required to apply for the Federal Skilled worker immigration program for Canada. However what has put my application on hold a bit is that I need to have a sponsoring company that will be employing me.

Even though I do have faith that I will eventually find a position in Canada that will allow me to immigrate, I would appreciate any guidance from knowledgeable people in this forum.

Born and bread in South Africa, I have worked as an Engineering technician for a defense company, a verification & integration engineer for a telecoms company and am currently working as a Software Quality Assurance Manager for a financial firm.

The decision to emigrate out of my country has not been an idle decision. Its a combination of wanting to work directly in an industry which I think is most relevant right now (renewable energy), and the chance to live in a country which is seemingly open to multiculturalism.

If its not the renewable energy industry then I would love to rejoin the telecoms industry again.

Would appreciate your assistance. Thank you.

View attachment SVMkhize_CV.doc


Regards,
Sizwe


----------



## missizlove (Jun 29, 2013)

Have you tried searching websites like Workopolis? I'm not sure what you will find but I have used that in the past to "zoom" in on various fields. It uses classified ads from newspapers across the country and some companies list directly on there. You might have some luck honing in on your field.


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you so much SizweSA because i really need such information what you say in this post.


----------

